# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  JadeGreen's Arena

## JadeGreen

I am just kindof bored and wanted to host an RP game. I am looking for some participants. I had a rough idea of hosting a small group (1-4) people in this arena.
The game will be very free-form and exact stats will not be incorporated. Even though I will be the one deciding exactly what happens and how each maneuver pans out, I am inviting you to use your imagination in your maneuver. On each turn, the player(s) will tell me what they want their character to do. I will tell them how their maneuver effects the RP world. If it is a poor choice, they may end up not completing the action, landing themselves in a bad position, or of course, hurting or killing their character. If your character is killed, and you want to continue playing, you will be revived at the end of the battle.
But let's assume that this a magical arena, It will change the topography in each battle. (The topography may provide key advantages or disadvantages during the battle.) Also, obviously, the opposing forces will be roughly as powerful as the players competing.
In short, each battle will be very unique, and you will have to be above all clever and creative to defeat the foes.

As you play, your character can learn skills (magic spells, martial arts moves, etc.)
You will also acquire a diverse inventory of weapons, armor, and other items that can be used in crafting. You will be able to acquire these items from defeating some enemies, scavenging the environment or as rewards for completing round. Between rounds you can trade, upgrade, craft, etc.

So, If anyone thinks they're interested in participating, first, choose a character affinity:

Mage: Learn magic spells, Make potions, Etc. Fight with your mind. I was thinking that the mage could utilize elemental damage (Ice,Fire,Electric,Poison,Water) etc.

Warrior: Master hand-to-hand combat and melee weapons. Use things such as swords, axes, bows and arrows. You will level up and learn faster, more efficent ways to kill. Also, make and find weapons with better materials. (Iron<Steel) weapons, like in Skyrim. (Warrior may not sound as powerful as Mage or Mechanist, but lets assume you have superhuman abilities, so that the game is fair.)

Mechanist: Fight with machines. Utilize a robot suit or spaceship. Fight with rockets and guns and lasers. Or even summon in your robot minions to do the dirty work for you.

You won't be able to do all the things I just mentioned right off the bat. Remember you have to learn skills and acquire items in order to do everything. These are just some examples of what abilities said character may pick up during the game. This is so that you can evolve your character (choose the skills and weapons that you like the best.)

Remember, I'm keeping this loose and free form, so if you're looking for a serious, structured RP, look elsewhere.

----------

